# Programming remote for viper 300+



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

I only got one remote so I bought another one off ebay and downloaded the owners manual, but can't find anything about programming the remote.


The remote is RPN491 the alarm is viper 300+

I like the settings on the alarm already... auto locks and no passive arming.


----------



## Exalted512 (Jul 23, 2006)

300+??? Holy crap thats old.

Anyway, open a door, turn the ignition on.

Press the valet button one time for your unlock/lock/panic

Two times for channel two output (silent mode/remote valet)

Three times for channel three output.

Once you have selected one, two or three, press the valet again and hold it. The siren should chirp 1, 2, or 3x to make sure you have the right option.

Keep holding the valet button and press the button on your remote that you want to do that option. It will chirp once to confirm. Release the valet.

To get out of programming, wait 15sec, open a door, or turn the ignition off.
-Cody


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

awesome thanks....



Exalted512 said:


> 300+??? Holy crap thats old.
> 
> Anyway, open a door, turn the ignition on.
> 
> ...


----------



## fredridge (Jan 17, 2007)

thanks again, just programmed in and was easy as can be with your directions


----------

